
Tutorial: Metacompilers Part 1 - poppingtonic
http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html
======
mpweiher
Ahh..META II [1]. This is awesome. Was just mentioned again in the "Joe
Armstrong interviewing Alan Kay" talk [2][3]. One of Alan's favourite papers.
Joe: "Dan said if you look at this, you will lose a month of your life. And I
did" Or words to that effect.

Also the basis for OMeta[4]. I have to admit I've been avoiding it so far in
order not to get diverted from architectural insights[5] but this may just be
accessible enough to dive on in.

[1] [http://www.ibm-1401.info/Meta-II-
schorre.pdf](http://www.ibm-1401.info/Meta-II-schorre.pdf)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhOHn9TClXY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhOHn9TClXY)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13033299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13033299)

[4] [http://www.tinlizzie.org/ometa/](http://www.tinlizzie.org/ometa/)

[5] [http://objective.st](http://objective.st)

~~~
poppingtonic
Yes, I googled it during the talk.

